# I got a puppy!



## waruikazi (May 4, 2008)

I got this little fella on friday. His name is Cubes and is a pedigree bull terrier.


----------



## Aslan (May 4, 2008)

*Gordo *- I love him...Bullies are fantastic...


----------



## dintony (May 4, 2008)

He's gorgeous!!! 

Have you had a bull terrier before?? Or even a white dog??


----------



## venus (May 4, 2008)

Very cute bully, what are his lines?

I love the checking out the fridge pic, lol. They really are little piggies with their food.

Do you get ticks up there in the NT? If so, start him on a preventative asap.


----------



## waruikazi (May 4, 2008)

dintony said:


> He's gorgeous!!!
> 
> Have you had a bull terrier before?? Or even a white dog??



No on both counts. I've stocked up on sunscreen already lol.


----------



## dintony (May 4, 2008)

I only ask because of the whole skin cancer thing  

I know of a few white bully's dying young of skin cancer.


----------



## wiz-fiz (May 4, 2008)

I like the 1 of the fridge


----------



## waruikazi (May 4, 2008)

venus said:


> Very cute bully, what are his lines?
> 
> I love the checking out the fridge pic, lol. They really are little piggies with their food.
> 
> Do you get ticks up there in the NT? If so, start him on a preventative asap.



Already done! He was bred by Maohlmin kennels in SA, I've been sent pics of his line going back 4 gens. Not that any of that really matters to me lol, I just wanted a buddy.


----------



## dintony (May 4, 2008)

Good to hear waz!! We have our first white dog as well. But he has lots and lots of shade and we don't walk him during the day. 

I have also heard that Zinc cream can boil their skin .


----------



## waruikazi (May 4, 2008)

willia6 said:


> I like the 1 of the fridge



His name is Cubes, a mate of mine has a miniature Bully... but they just don't get big enough for me.


----------



## kirstys (May 4, 2008)

hey is so cute looking in the fridge thats something my malamutes would do 
they are not allowed in the kitchen 
whats did you call him good luck


----------



## dintony (May 4, 2008)

You've definatly got a mate for life their. I'm actually quite jealous. They are grogeous dogs.


----------



## waruikazi (May 4, 2008)

dintony said:


> .
> 
> I have also heard that Zinc cream can boil their skin .



Really? We used to have a golden lab that we put zinc on, the only problem we had with it was that it wouldn't stick to his wet nose. Also we don't have the hole in the ozone up here so our UV rays aren't as bad as southern states. I'm still gonna be using the sunscreen though.


----------



## euphorion (May 4, 2008)

he's a cutie alright!


----------



## venus (May 4, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Already done! He was bred by Maohlmin kennels in SA, I've been sent pics of his line going back 4 gens. Not that any of that really matters to me lol, I just wanted a buddy.




Very nice. Always good to get a healthy pedigree, thats the main thing.


I think if his nose doesnt color up soon, you can get it tattooed to cover the pink. (will stop sunburn)
Naturally, white dogs are prone to skin cancer, so keep him out of the sun as much as possible.

Filta-bac sunscreen is one of the best for white dogs


----------



## waruikazi (May 4, 2008)

venus said:


> Filta-bac sunscreen is one of the best for white dogs



Cheers mate. Can you buy it at pet shops or is it a more of a vet clinic product?


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 4, 2008)

Awesome pup mate. I had one years ago. Really great dogs.


----------



## carinacat (May 4, 2008)

love him! i have a white female american bulldog and she was very pink in the face until she started getting older so his nose mite blacken a little more. love the bullie breeds!  congratz


----------



## waruikazi (May 4, 2008)

carinacat said:


> love him! i have a white female american bulldog and she was very pink in the face until she started getting older so his nose mite blacken a little more. love the bullie breeds!  congratz



I love ambulls!

It was a toss up between one of them or this little fella. In the end i decided that a fully grown Ambull might be just a bit too much for me to handle if it wanted to go chase a cow or something lol.


----------



## swampie (May 4, 2008)

Good choice Gordo, i love bullies they are my favourite breed of dog. Your boy reminds me of my first bully, she was white with one black ear also.


----------



## waruikazi (May 4, 2008)

He took me all of one second to choose him. I saw his ear and said hes mine!


----------



## venus (May 4, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Cheers mate. Can you buy it at pet shops or is it a more of a vet clinic product?




You should be able to get it at the Vets, or a Horse Supplies, Stock feed store etc (not sure what type of stores you have in the NT).

Or online, like this place below:

http://www.horsesuppliesdirect.com.au/category117_1.htm


----------



## dintony (May 4, 2008)

So how did you come up with the name Cubes?? 

I always think of my Dad when I see Bullterriers. He was fishing off Darwin once.. and him and his mate saw a chest floating. So they thought "TREASURE!!" and hauled it into the boat. It was a half decomposed bull dog that some one had buried at sea. 

Pirates...They are not. Dad could never look at bullterriers the same.


----------



## krissy78 (May 4, 2008)

Great Looking fella you have there. Am sure he will bring you years of joy. Love the name too


----------



## rmcneill (May 4, 2008)

hi gordo,
i have just got a new puppy also she is a amstaff, i thought it was a really good idea at first but she is sooo sooo naughty, i cant get her to behave at all, she only knows how to destory everything, screams all night and piss everywhere lol
any suggestions on helping me settle her in would be great from anyone, we have had her 2 weeks now and she is 9wks old


----------



## hozy6 (May 4, 2008)

rmcneill said:


> hi gordo,
> i have just got a new puppy also she is a amstaff, i thought it was a really good idea at first but she is sooo sooo naughty, i cant get her to behave at all, she only knows how to destory everything, screams all night and piss everywhere lol
> any suggestions on helping me settle her in would be great from anyone, we have had her 2 weeks now and she is 9wks old



rmcneill i remember when my old bully used to be naughty she used to rip cloths off the line does yours do that


----------



## rmcneill (May 4, 2008)

not yet because shes not big enough to reach them, but our other dog an apbt does!! and then he drags them around the garden just to make sure they are dirty


----------



## hozy6 (May 4, 2008)

put a garbage bag full off water and then pig it up to the cloths line and wait for him to drag it down he will get a shock

and eventually learn not to


----------



## rmcneill (May 4, 2008)

hozy6 said:


> put a garbage bag full off water and then pig it up to the cloths line and wait for him to drag it down he will get a shock
> 
> and eventually learn not to


 
ahh thanks i will def try that!!


----------



## thals (May 4, 2008)

Gorgeous lil BT there dude! One of my fave breeds too 8)


----------



## venus (May 4, 2008)

Sorry to hijack your thread...... McNeill, why not try posting under "puppy Problems" on Dogzonline, a really great Dog forum with heaps of expert advice for all Doggy things.

http://www.dolforums.com.au/


----------



## rmcneill (May 4, 2008)

venus said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread...... McNeill, why not try posting under "puppy Problems" on Dogzonline, a really great Dog forum with heaps of expert advice for all Doggy things.
> 
> http://www.dolforums.com.au/


 

thanks will do, sorry


----------



## venus (May 4, 2008)

No need to be sorry, I saw what you had written in regards to puppy problems, and know that loads of others have the same probs, and that forum is really helpful. 

Puppies can be little home wreckers. :lol:


----------



## ccmattyjayde (May 4, 2008)

hozy6 said:


> put a garbage bag full off water and then pig it up to the cloths line and wait for him to drag it down he will get a shock



LOL hahahaha love it ! 

And LOVE the bullies!! Favourite breed, next on my list


----------



## rmcneill (May 4, 2008)

tell me about it!! and sleep wreckers


----------



## Lonewolf (May 4, 2008)

Aww you're lucky.. He's gorgeous! I want one lol hubby won't let me ='(


----------



## Tatelina (May 4, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Already done! He was bred by Maohlmin kennels in SA, I've been sent pics of his line going back 4 gens. Not that any of that really matters to me lol, I just wanted a buddy.



Really? Crazy. I thought you weren't allowed to breed them anymore...

Very cute pup though.  Have fun.


----------



## Miss B (May 4, 2008)

Gorgeous puppy, congrats!

We had two Bull Terriers in for c-sections at work last week, there were bully pups everywhere - they were totally adorable.


----------



## venus (May 4, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Really? Crazy. I thought you weren't allowed to breed them anymore...
> 
> Very cute pup though.  Have fun.




Maybe your thinking of Pitbulls not being allowed to be bred anymore? 

Bull Terriers are totally different dogs.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 4, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Gorgeous puppy, congrats!
> 
> We had two Bull Terriers in for c-sections at work last week, there were bully pups everywhere - they were totally adorable.


 
My bully had to have a c.section to..
Is it common for young bullies to need this op or is just a young dog thing in general?

Beautiful pup gordo,looking forward to watching cubes grow through this forum..I hope the two of you bring each other years of happiness


----------



## SNAKEBOY33 (May 4, 2008)

Cute Pup My Kids Love The Fridge Pic.


----------



## Miss B (May 4, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> My bully had to have a c.section to..
> Is it common for young bullies to need this op or is just a young dog thing in general?



C-Sections are very common in Bull Terriers. Not just young dogs, but the entire breed in general.


----------



## dodgie (May 4, 2008)

Awesome

That last pic reminds me of my dog,very nosey.


----------



## wood_nymph (May 4, 2008)

oh little bully baby!!!! they pull the dopiest faces and they're so sooky


----------



## waruikazi (May 5, 2008)

dintony said:


> So how did you come up with the name Cubes??



Alot of my mates are starting to get dogs and they are all naming them dumb names like turbo, rotor, boost. To go against the grain and be a non-conformist i thought of Cubes as in cubic capacity. But now everyone is telling me it sounds a little too much like 'Pubes' which could be embarrassing when i have to call him down at the beach lol.


----------



## Chris1 (May 5, 2008)

what a cracker! Hes awesome!!!


----------



## mrmikk (May 5, 2008)

Great looking dog, congrats


----------



## Lozza (May 5, 2008)

Miss B said:


> C-Sections are very common in Bull Terriers. Not just young dogs, but the entire breed in general.


 
My dad has been breeding Bull Terriers since 1968 and has only ever had one dog need a caesarian once :?
You shouldn't breed them until they're at least 18months (the older the better), if you breed dogs too early then you get complications.


Congrats on the new Bull Terrier waruikazi, they are a great dog  I love the name too


----------



## swampie (May 5, 2008)

I've been keeping and breeding bullies for 17 years and know many other people who keep and breed bullies. In all the time i have been involved with them i don't know anyone who's bully has needed a C section, so i don't know where you got that info from Miss B.


----------



## waruikazi (May 5, 2008)

God dam it!!! I wish i knew that any of you guys bred bullies! I had to jump through rings of fire to find this boy!


----------



## Lozza (May 5, 2008)

we stopped breeding a few years ago now, but looking at your pics makes me want to get a puppy again! Dads friends own Westbul Kennels so I might get in contact with them and see if I can get one lol


----------



## Miss B (May 5, 2008)

swampie said:


> I've been keeping and breeding bullies for 17 years and know many other people who keep and breed bullies. In all the time i have been involved with them i don't know anyone who's bully has needed a C section, so i don't know where you got that info from Miss B.



It's just what I've been told by Bully breeders (and vets).


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 5, 2008)

awesome dog gordo my first dog was a bully they have an excelent temprement and you will be suprised how smart they are mine used to do a heap of tricks some of which he picked up as late as 9 years of age. when i was an apprentice he used to go up to the office at 3;30 pm and get the beer money from my boss on friday afternoons and bring it to me, after he had delivered the money he would jump in the work ute and bark until i had washed my hands. 
Make sure you take him to puppy classes and socialise him.


----------



## bubba (May 20, 2008)

beautiful dog  i just got myself a maltese x poodle a few weeks ago


----------



## Noongato (May 20, 2008)

Wow, i only just got around to reading this thread. He looks exactly the same as mine was when he was a pup. He's 3 now and still a pain in the butt. Mine never lost the floppy ears unfortunately, but he still looks great.
Mines purebred too, he cost me $300 without papers and he is a dud cos he has brown spots on his ears and of course the floppy ears thing. With papers he was gonna be like $800 or something, what a rip. Besides i got him desexed anyways as he started to be a little defensive over me when men were around. Including my partner, ha ha ha!
Ill post some piks sometime, or ill make a new thread just for piks...


----------

